# Lesser toe implants for hammer toes



## tincyr (Jun 1, 2009)

Do you code 28285  or the unlisted 28899 when a physician does an arthroplasty of one of the lesser toes and puts in an implant such as Interflex? It really is not a hammer toe repair by CPT or the expaned definition but it is frequently done on Medicare patients. Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Jun 1, 2009)

most of the time my documentation has supported the use of 28285 for these types of procedures.


----------

